# Pt Reyes



## Jas2Cats (Nov 10, 2008)

Dang, had a thread all written and photos attached, hit submit and got a "fatal error" 

Oh well, anyway went on a backpacking trip to Pt. Reyes National Seashore with my sons and their Boy Scout Troop this weekend. We hiked the Sky Trail to Sky Camp Friday night (yes, in the dark with moonlight for our only light), then, continued on Sky Trail Saturday with a side trip up Mt. Wittenberg, and on to Woodward Valley Trail down to Coast Camp by lunchtime. The scattered showers started when we were just about 1/4 mile away from Coast Camp. 

After putting down our packs and having lunch, we took a "dayhike" out towards Sculptured Beach, but, couldn't get all the way there as the low tide was too high (+2) and we couldn't make it through some of the natural bridges at the shoreline.

The storm really hit hard when we were cooking dinner at about 6pm. We ended up skipping dinner and hunkering down in our tents for the rest of the night (Yay, I got to go to bed at 6pm LOL). The storm had high winds with some showers most of the night. The winds were strong enough at times, I thought my tent would blow away with me in it LOL.

Sunday morning, we packed up and hiked out on the beach to Limantour Beach where we had left one vehicle (to shuttle drivers back to the other vehicles).

Overall, we backpacked/hiked over 11.5 miles. It was a great trip, even with the rain. Here are some of my photos. I hope you enjoy them.

The spider webs looked really cool!











This is the first bridge. The boys that went through got wet. You can see the one in the background that was impassible.


----------



## Josh (Nov 10, 2008)

great photos, alyce! what beautiful scenery. backpacking is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Nov 10, 2008)

josh said:


> great photos, alyce! what beautiful scenery. backpacking is one of my favorite things to do.



Thanks Josh~! I promised my 13 year old I'd go on all the backpacking and hiking trips with him this year, as they are prepping for their High Adventure trip to Alaska next Summer. I wish I could have taken more time for photos, but, I had to try to keep up with the 10 teenagers LOL

Oh, And, thanks for fixing my thread(s).


----------

